# Help Help! First Time Dad!



## FlyFishBC (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello fellow pigeon lovers, I am a virgin pigeon owner-to-be and there is a lack of good info on raising young pigeons out there. I AM TERRIFIED. I will be purchasing two blue bar babies (2-3 weeks of age) in about two weeks, here are some questions I need help answering:

. There are no stores here specializing on pigeon feed, can I make my own healthy mix?
. How often does a 2-3 week old baby need to be handfed?
. What temperature do I need to keep them at during this age?
. will babies at this age accept me as their new parent even though they will have seen their real parents face already? (will they make good "pets" or shun me for being human?)
. If I move residences with the mature birds, will they simply fly back to my previous house or accept the new one as their home?

if you see anything here that has been missed or needs to be brought up, ie tips that you could have used as a begginner, please, PLEASE just send me all your ideas,thoughts and answers. THANK YOU!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't answer all of those questions right now cause I don't know some of them myself but I have seen each of those questions asked here on the forum and every single of your questions can be answered, just wait for the right people to come on  So rest assured your in a very great place here on PT!

As for your questions heres what I can offer:

There are no stores here specializing on pigeon feed, can I make my own healthy mix?

Yes you can, wheat, corn, peas are all fine. Safflower/peanuts every once in a while (As a treat, they LOVE these 2) 
. How often does a 2-3 week old baby need to be handfed?
I would assume every 3-4 hours from sunrise to sunset
. What temperature do I need to keep them at during this age?
Not sure about this one
. will babies at this age accept me as their new parent even though they will have seen their real parents face already? (will they make good "pets" or shun me for being human?)
They might be hesitant at first, but at this age they will eventually accept you as their parent. Plus, hungry babies will love anything that feeds them 
. If I move residences with the mature birds, will they simply fly back to my previous house or accept the new one as their home?
You are getting these pigeons at such a young age that they WILL accept your home as their home since they haven't seen the world around them yet 


Like I said, my answers aren't that great but more knowledgeable people will be around to help you! 

Gurbir 


Ps. Are you by any chance from British Columbia? (flyfishBC)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FlyFishBC said:


> Hello fellow pigeon lovers, I am a virgin pigeon owner-to-be and there is a lack of good info on raising young pigeons out there. I AM TERRIFIED. I will be purchasing two blue bar babies (2-3 weeks of age) in about two weeks, here are some questions I need help answering:
> 
> . There are no stores here specializing on pigeon feed, can I make my own healthy mix?
> . How often does a 2-3 week old baby need to be handfed?
> ...


you should wait till these birds are weaned from their parents.. at about 4 weeks of age.. when they can eat on their own... where are they coming from?.. a good breeder would not let pigeons go that young..and what is he feeding his adult birds? is he local? did you ask where he gets his feed? if your talking about hand feeding, that is purchased at a petstore it is called kaytee excact.. but really you won't need it if you let the babies stay where they should be with their parents till weaned..


now as far as homers go.. they will call your place home if you get them at 30 to 40 days old.. usually people do not fly just two birds as they can be a target by birds of prey..and two can be none in no time.. usually the homers are flown in a flock, they have defence flying in a flock so better saftey in numbers.. and yes if you move they may fly back to your old place if you let them out.. so they would have to be kept in the rest of their lives to be kept safe.. unless you can go over and catch them if it is not far.. but who wants to do that..


----------



## FlyFishBC (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you all for the hasty responses! I have but another question because I am indeed moving in august about an hour from where I live now. I have seen videos of people training their pigeons to recall like parrots. they bring their birds places on day trips, and they let the birds fly around and then they call them back in to land on their arms when they are ready to head home. If trained to come back to the person and not their cage or loft, could this solve the problem of them flying back to my old house? since I will only have two, will I need to bring their cage with me when I go to different areas?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FlyFishBC said:


> thank you all for the hasty responses! I have but another question because I am indeed moving in august about an hour from where I live now. I have seen videos of people training their pigeons to recall like parrots. they bring their birds places on day trips, and they let the birds fly around and then they call them back in to land on their arms when they are ready to head home. If trained to come back to the person and not their cage or loft, could this solve the problem of them flying back to my old house? since I will only have two, will I need to bring their cage with me when I go to different areas?


maybe... I have seen that done as well.. with roller pigeons.. pet rollers.. I think I have heard of people having mobile lofts.. but Im not sure what all it entails to train them.. I think it may be possible.. but really they do not call them homers for nothing...usually they will fly back to the place they were settled as youngsters..


----------

